

MapReduce and Parallel DBMSs: Friends or Foes? [2010] - _delirium
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55743-mapreduce-and-parallel-dbmss-friends-or-foes/fulltext

======
_delirium
The MapReduce folks have a paper in the same issue, giving their take on
things (and objecting to a previously published benchmark paper):
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55744-mapreduce-a-
flexi...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55744-mapreduce-a-flexible-
data-processing-tool/fulltext)

Earlier HN discussion of their paper is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1019134>. The paper linked in this post
("friends or foes?") was paywalled at the time, though, so wasn't included in
the discussion.

------
daniel02216
I'm surprised Stonebraker is still around deliberately misinterpreting how
MapReduce works in order to sell more of his expensive database software. Some
of his blog entries about MR vs databases a few years ago are laughably wrong:

[http://databasecolumn.vertica.com/database-
innovation/mapred...](http://databasecolumn.vertica.com/database-
innovation/mapreduce-a-major-step-backwards/) and a rebuttal:
<http://typicalprogrammer.com/?p=16>

